# Pakistani school attacked by Taliban



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2014)

Jesus wept. Taliban massacre school children in Peshawar.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-30491435


Live updates:

http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-asia-30491113

There is no hell hot enough for these motherfuckers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2014)

I read this this morning.  Just don't know what to say anymore...these stories happen time-and-time-again, and every time I think "this will be the time the people rise up against these animals".  Nope.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2014)

Religion of Peace, my ass.  Killing your own children is not peaceful, nor courageous.


----------



## Jay (Dec 16, 2014)

At least 126 people, mostly children, have been killed in a Taliban assault on an army-run school in the Pakistani city of Peshawar, officials say.http://m.bbc.com/news/world-asia-30491435


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2014)

Ironic, considering the Taliban's origins.
Maybe they will start a serious campaign to move the TB back into Afghanistan.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 16, 2014)

Threads merged.


----------



## Jay (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm intrigued to see what kind of response Pakistan will have.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 16, 2014)

They can't be dealt with or rationalized with...they must simply be eliminated.

They are way past being reasoned with...it's their way or no way in their minds. 

Violence is all they understand and if we try any other method on dealing with them, it simply doesn't work.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 16, 2014)

We need to just bomb anything that moves in the tribal areas and then bomb it again for good measure.


----------



## pardus (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate to see innocents hurt...
No one, particularly the Pakistanis should be surprised at this. The Pakistani's, along with their Saudi backers, started, trained, supplied the Taliban and continue to do, so even when one section of the Taliban turned against them. When you hand several states of your country to the Taliban, a radical terror movement, to govern, why do you think it's a shock when they act like radical terrorists? 
Wait until they get their hands on a Pakistani nuke...


----------



## CDG (Dec 16, 2014)

Jay said:


> I'm intrigued to see what kind of response Pakistan will have.



I'm not.  They won't take any serious action.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 16, 2014)

pardus said:


> I hate to see innocents hurt...
> No one, particularly the Pakistanis should be surprised at this. The Pakistani's, along with their Saudi backers, started, trained, supplied the Taliban and continue to do, so even when one section of the Taliban turned against them. When you hand several states of your country to the Taliban, a radical terror movement, to govern, why do you think it's a shock when they act like radical terrorists?
> Wait until they get their hands on a Pakistani nuke...



I wouldn't put it all on the Saudis and Pakis...  They weren't the only ones with their hands in the "Taliban jar".


----------



## CDG (Dec 16, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I wouldn't put it all on the Saudis and Pakis...  They weren't the only ones with their hands in the "Taliban jar".



Not all, but certainly the lion's share since we left Afghanistan in the 80s.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2014)

This is the ISI's Monster. And a lot of other people have blood on their hands. And not just the Saudis, Paks and Iranians. The UN lifted sanctions against the Taliban. And the US, under our current President, supported Karzai in his attempts to negotiate with them.


----------



## Jäger (Dec 16, 2014)

Bunch of Savages...


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sooooooo....TTP attacks a school where PK Military officers sends their kids, in retaliation for military ops against TTP.....ya, I see PK military ramping up operations now, not decreasing.

RIP to the innocent....

Burn in hell to the TTP.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 18, 2014)

Guys, we're super serial about clamping down on terrorists. Really.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-30529137

*Mumbai attacks 'mastermind' Lakhvi bailed in Pakistan*

"A man accused of masterminding the 2008 Mumbai terror attacks has been granted bail by a court in Pakistan.

Zaki-ur-Rehman Lakhvi is one of seven men facing trial over the attacks in the Indian city, which left 165 people dead. Nine gunmen were also killed. The attacks in Mumbai damaged peace efforts between India and Pakistan. The bailing of Mr Lakhvi came a day after Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif vowed to end terrorism after the Taliban killed 141 people at a school in Peshawar. Correspondents say the move will be an embarrassment for the Pakistani authorities who are under pressure to bring suspects in the case to justice."


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 18, 2014)

But he just attacked the enemy, I'm shocked they didn't give him a medal


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2014)

If Pakistan ceased to exist tomorrow I'd throw a fucking party.


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> If Pakistan ceased to exist tomorrow I'd throw a fucking party.


 
We'd compete for best "Pakistan Delenda Est" party.

Taliban of any stripe killing Pakistanis is hilarious to me. Reap it, PK, reap it. You created it, you trained it, you funded it, you can eat a dick.

If anyone wants some interesting reading, look up the Konduz airlift in 2001.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't worry, guys, the outrage will blow over soon. Then the Pakis can go back to blaming America for this and everything else. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-30520596

_"An alternative narrative relating the school attacks is already emerging: rumours are circulating on social media and on the streets that it was the work of Indian or Afghan intelligence agencies. The fact that some of the attackers appear to have come from Central Asia lends weight to suggestions that there was a foreign hand in the attacks. 

The emerging analysis of the school massacre echoes that which occurred after the shooting of Malala Yousafzai. Initial shock eventually transformed to the almost mainstream view in Pakistan today that *Malala is a western stooge.*"_

Stupid fucks.


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2014)

The TTP has a history of recruiting foreigners. Pakistan manufactures its own reality and people buy into their outright lies. I'd say the majority of casualties in Afghanistan, regardless of the type, were because of direct or indirect Pakistani support. The country is rotten and doesn't deserve to exist.

We invaded the wrong country in 2003, but that's with hindsight.


----------

